# I could really use some ideas for my Onkyo TX-NR609



## Secret Rival (Feb 23, 2021)

I need some speakers and this is my AV/Receiver, 7.1. It's a few years old by now, but with some good speakers it should do well.
only thing is, I can't find anything that looks worth picking up.
   I've never owned a decent sound bar, but I'd be willing to go that way, or pick up some Decent pairs and a center ( I have an okay sub woofer).

I'm most interested in sound bars after hearing a few, but I do want surround so any suggestions would be great.
Price range...if it really good, I'll go a bit more....don't want to go much above $500 less would be great... more, well let's see it.


Thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Feb 23, 2021)

It'd be a shame to waste that AV receiver by using a soundbar.


These are what I recommend to people where budget is the priority.

Two pairs (for front and surround) of these are almost impossible to beat for the price:






						Amazon.com: Dayton Audio B652-AIR 6-1/2" 2-Way Bookshelf Speaker with AMT Tweeter Pair: Electronics
					

Buy Dayton Audio B652-AIR 6-1/2" 2-Way Bookshelf Speaker with AMT Tweeter Pair: Bookshelf Speakers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




If you have the room for floor-standing for your front L/R (and use one pair of above for surround)






						Amazon.com: Dayton Audio T652-AIR Dual 6-1/2" 2-Way Tower Speaker Pair with AMT Tweeter : Electronics
					

Amazon.com: Dayton Audio T652-AIR Dual 6-1/2" 2-Way Tower Speaker Pair with AMT Tweeter : Electronics



					www.amazon.com
				




And the matching center channel here:






						Amazon.com: Dayton Audio C452-AIR Dual 4-1/2" 2-Way Center Channel Speaker with AMT Tweeter: Home Audio & Theater
					

Amazon.com: Dayton Audio C452-AIR Dual 4-1/2" 2-Way Center Channel Speaker with AMT Tweeter: Home Audio & Theater



					www.amazon.com
				




You didn't mention what sub you have, but there's even a little left over in the budget to possibly upgrade that if needed.


----------



## Secret Rival (Feb 23, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> It'd be a shame to waste that AV receiver by using a soundbar.
> 
> 
> These are what I recommend to people where budget is the priority.
> ...




Thank you, just what I needed!
My sub is an onkyo model SKW-780.  I had the other onkyo speakers, 1 center, 2 front and 4 for the middle and rear.
They're mostly played out, so I need an upgrade. Didn't really want  a sound bar because anything I'd like would be to expensive.

I'll check those links and much appreciated!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 23, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> If you have the room for floor-standing for your front L/R (and use one pair of above for surround)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen & heard a pair of these. They're very nice, especially for the price.


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 23, 2021)

The wharfedale diamond 9.1 are a great set of speakers (i have some now) and for the price sound amazing but i do have a wharfedale diamond SW150 sub to go with them but after coming from wharfedale pacific evo 20 floor standers and droping down to what i have now i can honestly say i am more than happy with the sound and how well the Diamond 9.1's handle many types of music and films.

The wharfedale diamond 9.1 can also be used as surround speakers and i believe they make a center speaker in the same range to for a good price.

Not saying to get this setup but is maybe an option to look into.


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 23, 2021)

I have a TX-NR608 I bought new several years ago. At the time Newegg had the Polk Monitor 70's for $249 a pair including free shipping and the Monitor 60's for $179  with free shipping. I can't recall what I paid for the Polk center channel speaker. Absolutely great speakers and the perfect combination for the Onkyo. Be aware that those receivers are notorious for the HDMI failing (mine did a few years back) and the issue wasn't fixed until several model revisions later. Those Polks show up used rather cheap these days on Craigslist and other places.
​


----------



## X71200 (Feb 23, 2021)

Surround is sure as hell great, but a good stereo setup would also be baller. For PC usage, or even home theater down the living room, two GOOD bookshelf speakers can almost always do the job. You generally aren't going to reach the peak levels of those speakers mentioned anyway, like since a house is nothing like a movie theater... so anything that doesn't suck would work out one way or another really.


----------



## Secret Rival (Feb 24, 2021)

All good suggestions, and I'll definitely have to have a look at the Dayton models, thanks!
I have to measure this place, but it is rectangular about 18'width and 25' lenth.
Just my TV's, computer/stereo and musical equipment. I'm just still not sure if I like being set up long ways, since it kills room to move around, and that
will come into how I set up the speakers. I almost thought of getting a set of 7 that flush mount into wall/ceiling, but those 6 1/2 Dayton's might do the trick!
The Polk would be nice also if not a crazy price, the Warfedale also  and yes the Receiver has been fixed 3 times but has been working for a few years now. 
Got a good deal at PC Richards on it and they fixed it anything that broke for 2 years or so. The HDMI inputs do suck, can't wait to go
Thunberbolt 3 someday!!...some far away day i'm sure.


----------



## X71200 (Feb 24, 2021)

I feel like there's *still* a long way till Thunderbolt takes in place of these other standardized inputs such as HDMI. Thanks to Apple and their licensing.


----------



## Secret Rival (Feb 24, 2021)

X71200 said:


> I feel like there's *still* a long way till Thunderbolt takes in place of these other standardized inputs such as HDMI. Thanks to Apple and their licensing.



I have it in my motherboard, and my Scarlet 2i2. That's not much, but even the type C would be a better fit into a receiver than those huge HDMI.
They haven't yet made a good connection. Or i'm just good at breaking them.  I'm glad you don't have to flip the type c around 3 times before it fits.


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

Secret Rival said:


> I need some speakers and this is my AV/Receiver, 7.1. It's a few years old by now, but with some good speakers it should do well.
> only thing is, I can't find anything that looks worth picking up.
> I've never owned a decent sound bar, but I'd be willing to go that way, or pick up some Decent pairs and a center ( I have an okay sub woofer).
> 
> ...


OH man if you want speakers well all I can say is Klipsch!
Nothing further follows!

P.S. There is NO such thing as a decent sound bar! They all SUCK! You will NEVER get sound the way you want from one.
Take it from me a true audiophile Klipsch or if you can't afford them Polk audio PERIOD!


----------



## Secret Rival (Feb 24, 2021)

trickson said:


> OH man if you want speakers well all I can say is Klipsch!
> Nothing further follows!
> 
> P.S. There is NO such thing as a decent sound bar! They all SUCK! You will NEVER get sound the way you want from one.
> Take it from me a true audiophile Klipsch or if you can't afford them Polk audio PERIOD!



I would love some Klipsch! but i'd probably have to but one every 2 or 3 months!
I'm not picking up a soundbar. I walked by one in microcenter - hooked up to a 3,000 8K 70" TV ( )
It sounded good enough to get me thinking I need some new  speakers! and an 8k TV!!!! That think was beautiful. Someday.


I can definitely appreciate your taste. I certainly would go that way. I'll hit the poker table, maybe someone there will pitch in for 1 or 2


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

trickson said:


> OH man if you want speakers well all I can say is Klipsch!
> Nothing further follows!





Secret Rival said:


> I would love some Klipsch! but i'd probably have to but one every 2 or 3 months!
> I'm not picking up a soundbar. I walked by one in microcenter - hooked up to a 3,000 8K 70" TV ( )
> It sounded good enough to get me thinking I need some new  speakers! and an 8k TV!!!! That think was beautiful. Someday.
> 
> ...


IMHO it is the only way to go. I took the CC and just went ballistic I spent well over 25K on computers and sound equipment.
And NOPE I am just getting started.
I figure I can not take it with me so before I go I am going to run the CC's to the max!  LOL still haven't maxed out the Alaska Sky miles card it''s at 30K And climbing! LOL

And no some one told me once how much I had I forget so don't ask. LOl.
Been retired since 2008.


----------



## Secret Rival (Feb 24, 2021)

trickson said:


> IMHO it is the only way to go. I took the CC and just went ballistic I spent well over 25K on computers and sound equipment.
> And NOPE I am just getting started.
> I figure I can not take it with me so before I go I am going to run the CC's to the max!  LOL still haven't maxed out the Alaska Sky miles card it''s at 30K And climbing! LOL
> 
> ...


How about these Klipsh for 60 each?

Amazon.com: Klipsch R-41M Powerful Detailed Bookshelf Home Speaker Set of 2 Black: Home Audio & Theater
Klipsch R-41M Powerful Detailed Bookshelf Home Speaker Set of 2 Black​

$119... for the pair - have an hour and a half to order.....what do you think?

I'd love a spree like that  go go!


----------



## djisas (Feb 24, 2021)

Secret Rival said:


> I need some speakers and this is my AV/Receiver, 7.1. It's a few years old by now, but with some good speakers it should do well.
> only thing is, I can't find anything that looks worth picking up.
> I've never owned a decent sound bar, but I'd be willing to go that way, or pick up some Decent pairs and a center ( I have an okay sub woofer).
> 
> ...



Go on the internet and looks for a set of used Sony Pascal speakers, those where great in their day...
Just an idea  https://www.ebay.com/itm/SONY-PASCA...b56d2471c:g:pkwAAOSwajtgID7n&autorefresh=true


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 24, 2021)

Just get the Jamo set and you're done within the budget roughly for a whole set.









						Jamo Speakers: Pair S 809 + S 83 Center + Pair S 801 Bookshelves + J 10 Sub $529 + Free Shipping
					

Update: This deal is still available.  Adorama has Jamo Speaker Bundle (1064325 K1) on sale for $529. Shipping is free.  Thanks to Deal Editor iconian for finding this deal.  Includes: S 809 ...




					slickdeals.net


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

Secret Rival said:


> How about these Klipsh for 60 each?
> 
> Amazon.com: Klipsch R-41M Powerful Detailed Bookshelf Home Speaker Set of 2 Black: Home Audio & Theater
> Klipsch R-41M Powerful Detailed Bookshelf Home Speaker Set of 2 Black​
> ...


Any Klipsch are good they just have the best cones and windings the sound is , Well have you ever heard whisky in a glass of ice? well you can not even tell the difference from live or real with Klipsch speakers the sound is so absolutely clean and clear it will make you wonder why you took so long and why you ever thought JBL was a killer speaker! LOL.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Feb 24, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Just get the Jamo set and you're done within the budget roughly for a whole set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^ Yep.  This is the answer. ^^


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

djisas said:


> Go on the internet and looks for a set of used Sony Pascal speakers, those where great in their day...
> Just an idea  https://www.ebay.com/itm/SONY-PASCA...b56d2471c:g:pkwAAOSwajtgID7n&autorefresh=true


OMG NO WAY NOT EVEN! 
You did not just say they are decent? Sony are the absolute worst pieces of shizt ever to hit the market like I think they bought Fisher and just went from there! 
Sorry I just hate there speakers Sony makes some great TV's and Stereo's Just NOT speakers.


----------



## djisas (Feb 24, 2021)

B&W is also a big HI-FI player, not sure they have anything surround lying around though...


trickson said:


> OMG NO WAY NOT EVEN!
> You did not just say they are decent? Sony are the absolute worst pieces of shizt ever to hit the market like I think they bought Fisher and just went from there!
> Sorry I just hate there speakers Sony makes some great TV's and Stereo's Just NOT speakers.


To be fair, irc, pascal series where EISA winners...


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> ^^ Yep.  This is the answer. ^^


They are not bad they are made by Klipsch and all but remember they are NOT there reference Premier there is a big difference in the sound you hear just remember that.
B&W are really nice too but you have to do your homework to get there top of the line stuff not doing so you can end up getting there low end model.


----------



## Secret Rival (Feb 25, 2021)

Thanks again, all great help! I have one problem now.

My Onkyo seems kaput. I was cleaning it up and prepping for speaker arrival tomorrow, it worked for a few minutes, then shuts off...I think it's a big brick now.

For temporary purposes, this is a picture of the rear i/o for my motherboard. I have never used the direct outputs to speakers, so I could use some help with the type of wire
that would go from the 3/8" jacks on the board to the speakers. Also included is a picture of the wire inputs on the speakers (R-41m Klipsch).

once again, great help to all and many thanks! I did like the Dayton's, as well as a few other mentions.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 25, 2021)

animal007uk said:


> The wharfedale diamond 9.1 are a great set of speakers (i have some now) and for the price sound amazing but i do have a wharfedale diamond SW150 sub to go with them but after coming from wharfedale pacific evo 20 floor standers and droping down to what i have now i can honestly say i am more than happy with the sound and how well the Diamond 9.1's handle many types of music and films.
> 
> The wharfedale diamond 9.1 can also be used as surround speakers and i believe they make a center speaker in the same range to for a good price.
> 
> Not saying to get this setup but is maybe an option to look into.


I have had Wharf3dale 7s that I bought from the Cable guy at a Weather Network he worked at. That was in 1999 and I haven't looked back since.


----------



## Operandi (Feb 25, 2021)

Secret Rival said:


> Thanks again, all great help! I have one problem now.
> 
> My Onkyo seems kaput. I was cleaning it up and prepping for speaker arrival tomorrow, it worked for a few minutes, then shuts off...I think it's a big brick now.
> 
> ...


You can't hook up speakers directly to your the outputs of your PC, the drivers need a lot of power to move the air to produce sound.  Thats why old school amps are so bulky and heavy.  

So yeah, you are going to need some kind of amp...  Surround sound isn't worth it my opinion; I would just stick to 2.0 or 2.1 and get the best set of speakers to fit your budget rather than 5/7 much lower-end speakers.  Modern amps are so much better than the early and mid 2000s that any decent amp is going to be fine really, something like this Pioneer receiver would be good.

Also did you order the Klipsch already?  Nothing really wrong with them as a brand but you get what you pay for for the most part and all the low-end lines of speakers from the big brands are all pretty much built to price point....


----------



## Secret Rival (Feb 25, 2021)

Operandi said:


> You can't hook up speakers directly to your the outputs of your PC, the drivers need a lot of power to move the air to produce sound.  Thats why old school amps are so bulky and heavy.
> 
> So yeah, you are going to need some kind of amp...  Surround sound isn't worth it my opinion; I would just stick to 2.0 or 2.1 and get the best set of speakers to fit your budget rather than 5/7 much lower-end speakers.  Modern amps are so much better than the early and mid 2000s that any decent amp is going to be fine really, something like this Pioneer receiver would be good.
> 
> Also did you order the Klipsch already?  Nothing really wrong with them as a brand but you get what you pay for for the most part and all the low-end lines of speakers from the big brands are all pretty much built to price point....


Thank you, appreciate that. Would I be correct in that you would need active speakers  to hook up direct like that. I'm not saying i'd want to do that, just trying to understand because 
I have never used the mobo, except for hookups to what I realize now are powered units with inputs. I think I understand a bit better and it looks like I'm in for a receiver, unless I have a backup in the scrap pile for now. Thanks for clearing that up! And another thing I realize is that your right about the lower end units. I might just have to spend the cash for quality and in that case, you might be right about going for good stereo with a decent subwoofer. Thank you for helping me out with that, Operandi!


----------



## Operandi (Feb 25, 2021)

Secret Rival said:


> Thank you, appreciate that. Would I be correct in that you would need active speakers  to hook up direct like that. I'm not saying i'd want to do that, just trying to understand because
> I have never used the mobo, except for hookups to what I realize now are powered units with inputs. I think I understand a bit better and it looks like I'm in for a receiver, unless I have a backup in the scrap pile for now. Thanks for clearing that up! And another thing I realize is that your right about the lower end units. I might just have to spend the cash for quality and in that case, you might be right about going for good stereo with a decent subwoofer. Thank you for helping me out with that, Operandi!


Yeah you'd need active speakers to go from the lineout of your motherboard, essentially the amp/s are built into the speaker.  I have KRK V4 S4s studio monitors for my desktop now till I get around to building something from scratch.  There are some home audio active speakers out there and more coming out, and there are advantages from a design perspective but they are all pretty high-end, aka expensive and your upgrade path is limited to pretty much nothing.

Start 2.0, add a sub later.  If you didn't buy the Klipsch yet ELAC is supposed to be really good for buying something new.  Otherwise buying higher-end gear is the way to go, or if you really want audio beyond your pay grade DIY.


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 25, 2021)

I was looking through Ebay and the used prices of everything have skyrocketed. A few years ago you could buy a used pair of EV Sentry 100A's and a Crown D-75 power amp for around $100. That combination was the broadcast industry standard in control rooms of radio & TV stations for decades. As of this morning you'll pay a minimum of $500 for that same gear in good condition. Last Fall I wanted a new power amp for one of my workstations and ended up buying a cheap Chinese made tube amp from Parts Express. After replacing the junk Chinese tubes with real vintage Telefunkens it sounds great but the tubes cost a few times what the power amp did and what I paid for them was actually a steal at today's prices. Two years ago Newegg had Polk Monitor 40's on sale for $99 a pair including free shipping. Changing two capacitors in each of the crossovers cost me $30 and transformed them into fantastic nearfield monitors. They cost a lot more on Ebay at the moment.

From the cost perspective look on Craigslist for used stereo receivers, you may luck into a steal. Personally I go after used Pro audio gear because it's a far better deal for the money.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 25, 2021)

I am partial to cerwin vegas cheap, plentiful good sound fairly wide sound stage for what they are 
but if you can score some older infinity's those are also considered good


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 25, 2021)

Is the receiver confirmed dead? What happened to it?


----------



## djisas (Feb 25, 2021)

Could be the units psu going bad, no hurth done in opening it up and check for a poped cap or a burnt something...


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 25, 2021)

being a Onkyo either the HDMI board died or the primary's died
as for a amp you don't need a monster the cheap TPA3116 based amplifiers will do more then you think
I literally have this https://www.amazon.com/AOSHIKE-DC12V-24V-Subwoofer-Amplifier-Bluetooth/dp/B07BKYL3GC screwed to a piece of plywood driving my Sansui SPX8000's and a ISOBARIC passive sub all being driven by that little board


----------



## djisas (Feb 25, 2021)

OneMoar said:


> being a Onkyo either the HDMI board died or the primary's died
> as for a amp you don't need a monster the cheap TPA3116 based amplifiers will do more then you think
> I literally have this https://www.amazon.com/AOSHIKE-DC12V-24V-Subwoofer-Amplifier-Bluetooth/dp/B07BKYL3GC screwed to a piece of plywood driving my Sansui SPX8000's and a ISOBARIC passive sub all being driven by that little board



You know, that a really cool piece of hardware...
That could drive my 90w clarion sub and w/e passive speakers id want...
Though, I have no need of it and the sub will keep quiet for longer...

How is sound quality on these?


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 25, 2021)

djisas said:


> You know, that a really cool piece of hardware...
> That could drive my 90w clarion sub and w/e passive speakers id want...
> Though, I have no need of it and the sub will keep quiet for longer...
> 
> How is sound quality on these?


for a 30 dollar amp excellent just make sure you use a 18/24v psu rated at at least 3A it will operate at 12 but you won't get full power
plenty loud enough to clip my cellphones fantastically  bad mic https://photos.app.goo.gl/A5RRo2ynFT3jfkZB6
I bought the thing as a joke to give to somebody but ended up keeping so on my desk it sits in all its scrap plywood and sharpie glory

you can get versions prettied up inside a enclosure for 45 bucks
whatever you do do not start it at full volume or you will not have ears or speakers its more then capable of blowing out your average crappy passive speaker


----------



## Secret Rival (Feb 25, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Is the receiver confirmed dead? What happened to it?


Actually, it's not dead, just on life support. Apparently, the fan is not working, so I put a super huge fan on top, and it's been on ever since, at least 4 hours now. If it dies, it certainly won't be from over heating! At least I'll get to check out these speakers tomorrow. I have a few mutts hooked up to it now and it sounds really good. What do you all listen to for speaker checks
I have a few Frank Zappa songs I like - Camarillo Brillo is great for checking out tom tom and hi hat sounds (50/50 is the song for hi hats, Ralph Humphrey was great on that album).
Duke of Prunes from orchestral Favorites is another good one, the guy was a genius.


----------



## djisas (Feb 26, 2021)

Secret Rival said:


> Actually, it's not dead, just on life support. Apparently, the fan is not working, so I put a super huge fan on top, and it's been on ever since, at least 4 hours now. If it dies, it certainly won't be from over heating! At least I'll get to check out these speakers tomorrow. I have a few mutts hooked up to it now and it sounds really good. What do you all listen to for speaker checks
> I have a few Frank Zappa songs I like - Camarillo Brillo is great for checking out tom tom and hi hat sounds (50/50 is the song for hi hats, Ralph Humphrey was great on that album).
> Duke of Prunes from orchestral Favorites is another good one, the guy was a genius.



The fan is probably standard size, likely easy to swap, maybe a 80mm unit...
I'm an headphone's kinda guy and I will listen to most anything and nothing in particular, ranging from quality classical music, orchestral music to some good old psy-trance and anything in between, whatever is on soundcloud...


----------



## Secret Rival (Feb 26, 2021)

djisas said:


> The fan is probably standard size, likely easy to swap, maybe a 80mm unit...
> I'm an headphone's kinda guy and I will listen to most anything and nothing in particular, ranging from quality classical music, orchestral music to some good old psy-trance and anything in between, whatever is on soundcloud...



Me too, I like a lot of different music, I was a teenager when good metal bands were coming out in the '80's, and I pretty much go backwards from there, with a brief stop in the 90's for some Soundgarden, Alice in Chains and a bit of Pearl jam (1st 3 L.P.'s). Love Allman Brothers, Lynyrd Skynyrd (highly underrated band), Black Sabbath of course. Zeppelin and Beatles were pre teen times for me. Stones from the beginning through Mick Taylor is awesome. Steely Dan is a great speaker testing band also. I think I named everything I listen too! the 60's and 70's also really had some great one hit wonder bands, I got a whole list of songs like that I just keep adding to, great time to be young.

  I'll rip the cover off and see if a fan replacement will work, or maybe I'll be lucky and the problem will be staring me in the face. Either way, a nice quiet fan on top should work for quite a while.   Oh, and the fan looks to be 120 mm, you can see it through the top, looks just like a computer size 120 mm fan


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 26, 2021)

the HDMI board on these units is notorious for going up in smoke if overheated and the preamp primary mofsets are not much better
if I remember correctly onkyo uses a fixed speed 2 pin 80mm fan


----------



## Secret Rival (Feb 26, 2021)

OneMoar said:


> the HDMI board on these units is notorious for going up in smoke if overheated and the preamp primary mofsets are not much better
> if I remember correctly onkyo uses a fixed speed 2 pin 80mm fan



I have been looking at so many 120 mm fans lately, probably anything close to that size looks like a 120 to me so you're probably right.  

I guess I'll find out soon enough. maybe I'll just keep that dopey fan on it a while.

Actually, looke 120 mm  pic in a second - hard to see but maybe you can make it out in the pic.

not the best perspective, but the mount holes line up, I have to get the top off, but either way I think I have an 80mm around, appreciate it, thank you!


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 26, 2021)

if possibly I would either put a 140mm in the top (drill a couple holes and just use std pc fan screws) or  two 120s
these units really hate life if they get hot and they run hot from the factory
that being said from what I have seen once is one to many times both the units I had where very flakey right up untill they died even after cooling them down
the failure point is usually the HDMI board (the dts chip really needs a heatsink on it) OR the preamp/main amp mofsets burnout from overheating or incorrect speaker wiring
if you do end up putting a fan on it Please get a peel and stick heatsink from amazon and stick it on the DTS chip


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 26, 2021)

Even though the video died on my 608 the audio is still fine. I haven't turned it off in 5 years. When the audio finally goes poof I won't be replacing it with another Onkyo even though the audio quality is excellent (especially after calibrating with the included Audyssey mic).
​


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 26, 2021)

It's safe to assume it's an industrial fan, probably a Nidec or similar. A couple pc based fan brands also make industrial fans.


----------



## Secret Rival (Feb 26, 2021)

trickson said:


> IMHO it is the only way to go. I took the CC and just went ballistic I spent well over 25K on computers and sound equipment.
> And NOPE I am just getting started.
> I figure I can not take it with me so before I go I am going to run the CC's to the max!  LOL still haven't maxed out the Alaska Sky miles card it''s at 30K And climbing! LOL
> 
> ...



These R-41M Kipsch are really nice, I'm happy I went this way! I wouldn't have minded some polk or the others mentioned, but this worked out well, Thanks again!

I'm now going through song after song to test them - they are also larger than I thought!
These will do just fine!


----------



## Secret Rival (Mar 6, 2021)

trickson said:


> OH man if you want speakers well all I can say is Klipsch!
> Nothing further follows!
> 
> P.S. There is NO such thing as a decent sound bar! They all SUCK! You will NEVER get sound the way you want from one.
> Take it from me a true audiophile Klipsch or if you can't afford them Polk audio PERIOD!



trickson, I have to say, you helped me get a nice set of speakers, i'm really digging them!
Curious what you know about the Altmos front speaker that supposedly bounce the sound up, then down.
I'm not even sure if the book shelf speakers are okay in a 7.1 set up - use them in the middle and get rear surround and front towers?

Any advice would be great. I'm using the 2 R-41M as stereo with a center. Still need to put the woofer on, but I wanted to hear them seperate.
I'll keep my eye out for deals - the $60 each for the 2 was well worth it.

Thank again


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 6, 2021)

I am not a fan of any audio processing with speakers
with  decent set of speakers properly positioned 
it should be nearly impossible to tell where the sound is really coming from this is sound stage and for theater the wider the better


----------

